# Tournament Display Base



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

This is the display base that I am working on for a doubles tournament that Wraith and I are entering this month. So far I have the basic form in place and I have started adding the base colour. (I still have to base coat the bridge) The 'Theme' for this display is called "Enemy Unseen". The idea is to try to explain why Wraith's Tau army is fighting along side my Imperial Fist army. In the background FLUFF that Wraith wrote the I.F's are getting ready to attack the Tau when it is discovered that they are both being attacked by Nids and they have to co-operate in order to escape the onslaught.

Over view:









Hint of the 'Enemy Unseen'









hill of devastation:









The reason for the field and highway is that my army is based in 'field' flock and Wraith's army has 'city' basing. This is to attempt to tie the two together. 

Next is to paint it up and then add the foliage & flock...
C&C appreciated:victory:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome work!! Plus Rep!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

should look pretty good, you definitely have the framework there!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's going to be really impressive when it's done-- but more so when both armies are on it. Can't wait to see the finished result!

After scoring 37/40 on my painting in the last WHFB tournament here (I make a point of having the maximum 40), I've decided to make a display base for my Chaos army. I've never done anything like it before-- any tips for those of us who have no idea what we're doing when it comes to this sort of thing?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy crap Fist, that is far better than I pictured!!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> The Son of Horus
> After scoring 37/40 on my painting in the last WHFB tournament here (I make a point of having the maximum 40), I've decided to make a display base for my Chaos army. I've never done anything like it before-- any tips for those of us who have no idea what we're doing when it comes to this sort of thing?


I've seen what you can do and I am certain you will come up with something outstanding. My only suggestion is make sure that you plan it out well first. Get a vision of what you want to do and then lay out the models to ensure that everything will fit together!:victory: Good luck and well done on the painting scorek:




> The Wraithlord
> Holy crap Fist, that is far better than I pictured!!!


I was hoping for that type of reaction.:so_happy: After the great job you did on the fluff I wanted to create something to compliment your efforts.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great work so far. +rep from me.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This will be very impressive if this is the early work. Will it be able to double as a really impressive piece of terrain as well? Would be awesome if it could be incorporated into your gaming table somehow. +REP bigtime


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Crap! this is really good. I can't wait to see how this comes out when completely finished.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> This will be very impressive if this is the early work. Will it be able to double as a really impressive piece of terrain as well? Would be awesome if it could be incorporated into your gaming table somehow. +REP bigtime



I was thinking of cutting it up and using parts of it at least.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

quite the project. good luck in having it all come togeather! i look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome work, I can't wait to see the whole thing finished, how much more detail are you thinking about adding to it? Plus remember to try and make it similar to the bases on your models  but still, very nice work ! Now get wraith to give you a hand lol, because that's alot of painting.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

looking nice but has any pictures of the tau being posted

(omg that hill looks good +rep)


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

moo said:


> Awesome work, I can't wait to see the whole thing finished, how much more detail are you thinking about adding to it? Plus remember to try and make it similar to the bases on your models  but still, very nice work ! Now get wraith to give you a hand lol, because that's alot of painting.



The idea is to have it match the bases that are related to our respective armies. Mine is going to be in the field and Wriath's is on the highway and the overpass. As far as getting Wriath to help out..., he gets to write the fluff and put a book together for it. (I'd much rather paint than write!) Plus, I'm close to being done anyway. All I have left is the Nid 'infections' and the highway/overpass. I just had to get one of Wraith's Tau to match up the colours.:victory:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking very impressive so far - where did the bridge come from may I ask?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

*Update...*



Bubblematrix said:


> Looking very impressive so far - where did the bridge come from may I ask?



It's foam board, wires, sand, and bits from the Manufactorium kit.:victory:

Update time. 

I have the rocks and field completed now (may be some foliage to be added afterward??) The bridge and highway are now primed and I should get at them tonight. I really hope to have this finished by the weekend.

I also included one of Wraith's firewarriors and one of my marines just to give an idea of size and perspective.


























C&C welcomed.:victory:


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Man you got some tallent there k: looks mint :grin:


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

that is so cool.

Can't wait to see it all together.

Can we get some close ups of the bridge and the damage?

Cheers.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You really have no talent at all, do you?  Seriously dude, this is awesome. Have some +rep.

I know it had been asked before but how did you make the bridge? I'm interested in the process, mainly because I have a crush on bridges in tabletop games, they add much more reality to the game than anything IMHO. Aren't you worried that there might be too many models - > weight on it at some point of the battle? Thinking of winged Tyrants, Carnifexes, Dreadnoughts, heavy stuff like that.

Oh and try and put a Gaunt or something in the skull's right eye, that'd be great I think. Or maybe a claw reaching out of its nose...


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i dont really thin you need to add foliage. i dont imagine _too_ much plant life growing there. i feel like it might take away from some of the other detail.

im glad you've really gotten to work on it though and didn't have it end up something started but never worked on very much.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy sodding crap, fist. Is there no aspect of this hobby that you suck at?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

cheaky said:


> that is so cool.
> 
> Can't wait to see it all together.
> 
> ...


I just finished the rest of it tonight. I'll post a few more pics tomorow (When I have some light) along with some close-ups.



Khorothis said:


> You really have no talent at all, do you?  Seriously dude, this is awesome. Have some +rep.
> 
> I know it had been asked before but how did you make the bridge? I'm interested in the process, mainly because I have a crush on bridges in tabletop games, they add much more reality to the game than anything IMHO. Aren't you worried that there might be too many models - > weight on it at some point of the battle? Thinking of winged Tyrants, Carnifexes, Dreadnoughts, heavy stuff like that.
> 
> Oh and try and put a Gaunt or something in the skull's right eye, that'd be great I think. Or maybe a claw reaching out of its nose...


1) The bridge is just 2 layers of 3/8" foam board glued together. (The bottom piece is a bit smaller than the top piece) I then cut out a ruff 'star' shape where I want the damage to be. (Keep these pieces because they will end up being the damage parts later) Next, I hot glued the railings on breaking up a couple of parts here and there to show the damage as well as adding a few pieces of broken up road to the damaged area. The 'support' is then hot glued on and the wires are added into the foam board to look like broken re-bar. Finally, I coat the road with spray adhesive and sprinkle on a light coat of sand for texture.

hope that helps..., it really is _very_ simple:victory:

2) I planned it out for the models that we are going to be using for the tournament. One problem came up though. Wraith change his list and added another squad of 12 fire warriors! I think that this is a great idea for the tournament but I wonder if he will be able to fit everything on the base now???:no:

3) As for the Nid coming out of the skull..., if you look closely you will notice a gene stealer coming out of the big drain pipe under the bridge and about 6 'infected bases' throughout the display board.



jpunk said:


> Holy sodding crap, fist. Is there no aspect of this hobby that you suck at?


Yep..., trying to remember all the rule changes for 5th ed.:victory: Everything else is very subjective:laugh:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

looking aawesome guys


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

*Final Pics*

Here are the pics of the completed display board for next weekend.


















Detail of the Skull Hill:










Detail of the bridge and the Gene Stealer:










My half of the army on the board:grin:










Now onto the last 4 terminators that I have to paint.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

DUDE!!!!!!! That is fucking AWESOME!!!!!! Omg, that is just way better than I expected it to turn out.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

nice to see this coming together and you have a great looking army too DF, now get wraith to put his models on too.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

You Rock! awsome map mate! Just awsome! +rep

"Edit " You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Damned Fist again." GAh!


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

I hate marines, but damn you make them look cool (in your other thread). 

Everything on that board is great. Its got lots of stuff, but not too cluttered. Great work.

You may have already answered this before, But how do the models stick? Is it magenetic? (if so that's a great idea.)


Cheers, and more rep.

Apprently I can't rep you before reppin someone else again .


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> You may have already answered this before, But how do the models stick? Is it magenetic? (if so that's a great idea.)


Nope, no time for anything that elaborate. They just sit wherever you put them. If I had had more time I would have cut out all the circles for the bases to sit in. But this is just too short of notice for that. However, I didn't see anyone with anything that elaborate from last year's doubles tournament..., so I am hoping that it won't hurt us.:no:



> The Wraithlord
> DUDE!!!!!!! That is fucking AWESOME!!!!!! Omg, that is just way better than I expected it to turn out.


Glad you like it! I can't wait to see all of our guys on it.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

That is truly epic class man! but it doesn't look like there is a lot of room for a tau army, most of the space is filled with your stuff. Will be interesting to see it filled with both armys. hopefully its not too crowed.


----------

